
Security things in Linux v4.14 - JoshTriplett
https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2017/11/14/security-things-in-linux-v4-14/
======
lima
Spender makes fun of them for not actually understanding his code:
[https://twitter.com/grsecurity/status/929803776357224460](https://twitter.com/grsecurity/status/929803776357224460)

The whole situation is really sad. Isn't there a single company willing to pay
Spender to upstream his stuff? Red Hat, anyone?

Spender may not be the easiest person to work with, but Linux would benefit
tremendously.

~~~
SEJeff
He doesn't, and hasn't, ever wanted to upstream his code. It isn't a matter of
working with him. He just doesn't care.

~~~
lima
He did say that if he were paid for it, he'd be happy to upstream it, but he
won't do it in his free time.

~~~
SEJeff
[https://grsecurity.net/~spender/interview_notes.txt](https://grsecurity.net/~spender/interview_notes.txt)
he seems to admit defeat in what he is doing and upstream here more or less.

------
mrsteveman1
Every time a new kernel version is released, I really look forward to reading
these posts on Kees's blog. They're short and easy to read.

Thanks for writing them Kees :)

